# Flavoring Mozzarella



## Scrounger (Mar 24, 2009)

We are going to make mozzarella again tomorrow. We are wanting to add flavoring to it I want to try red pepper flakes. My question is - when do you add the flakes and do I need to do anything special with the pepper flakes before I add them?

Also - what are some other good flavoring ideas (and how do you do them)?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm a plain jane girl mostly, but Mario Batalle adds marinara sauce after the stretching phase, he rolls it in a ball, injects the sauce into the center, then cool, and ready to eat. 

Others will dimple the cheese while it's still semi soft and squish tomatoes in it, or flatten the mozz out, put a layer of sauce and basil, then roll it.(like a jelly roll with a savory filling). On the foodnetwork.com, they might have that episode with Mario to replay.
Megan


----------

